# DIY ACID FUME SCUBBER



## El fuego (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi 

I would like your opinion about building my own acid fume scrubber system.

My plan is to use tank designed for rainwater harvesting. Attached a picture.

I will have about 100lts of solution and about 600mm height of packed bed (contact media). the media i will have to compose with hair curler, pvc pipe, table tennis ball pieces.

Kind of you to guide me on the plan and also if this will be enough to scrub fume from refining of about 300-500g.

appreciate your though.

Thanks a lot
Wesley


----------



## 4metals (Sep 1, 2022)

A few details are missing. First off you need to introduce the fume to be scrubbed beneath your packing. From there you need to define the total volume of packing material. The efficiency of fume scrubbing NOx starts with retention time. When you know the CFM of the exhaust blower sucking out of the scrubber you match it with the volume of the packed bed such that fumes linger in the packing for 8 seconds. That will give the reaction time to proceed. 

Also fume scrubbers usually have mist elimination pads which allow any mist particles of alkaline scrubber liquid to condense and drip back through the scrubber rather than be sprayed out as a fine mist through the blower. 



aartwes said:


> also if this will be enough to scrub fume from refining of about 300-500g.


Taking the larger figure you will utilize a little over 1/2 a liter of nitric. First stage your nitric additions so they enter slowly to decrease the red cloud and second denox with sulfamic acid. This will minimize the NOx burst your scrubber sees. 

So…… what is the height of your packed bed?


----------



## El fuego (Sep 1, 2022)

Hi. Thanks for your reply.

The fume will be from aqua regia gold refining. The height of the packed bed would be 600mm and diameter of the tank is 630mm. I haven't look for the exhaust blower yet.
Do you have an idea what i can used as mist eliminator? I can't get anything on the market (i'm in Mauritius), i will have to DIY.
Thank a lot
wesley


----------

